
Tech incubators scramble to egg on startups - turoczy
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20110522/SMALLBIZ/305229993
======
turoczy
I have to admit… Part of the reason I shared this was because the headline was
trying to cram all the groan-inducing puns in there that it could.

